# PC and Android file sharing - Help needed



## shijilt (Nov 10, 2015)

I am using BSNL BB.
My modem is TP-Link w8968.
PC is connected via Ethernet.
I want to enable the android devices to access the shared files of the PC through Wi-Fi.
I am able to share files between two PCs through Ethernet, but to android through Wi-Fi is not working well.
I tried to use ES File manager , it shows the folder , but not working always.
Sometimes it shows loading for few minutes and will shows error!!

Is there any application which is meant for only this purpose ?


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Dec 15, 2015)

Try AndSMB from playstore.


----------

